# Fernzugriff auf Windows-XP-Rechner mit GUI (VPN?)

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich würde gerne von daheim aus auf einen meiner Praxisrechner zugreifen können, namentlich auf mein Abrechnungsprogramm. Ich brauche also GUI-Zugang zu der Kiste. Darauf läuft Windows XP.

Rauszufinden, welche IP der Router gerade hat ist denke ich kein Problem. Ich kann ja z. B. (wie auch immer das unter Windows gehen mag) regelmäßig ein Query auf ein Script auf meinen Server machen, und der speichert dann die Quell-IP oder sowas. Das Durchrouten dürfte auch kein Problem sein.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Was nimmt man dazu für Software? Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht, und erst recht nicht in einem heterogenen Netzwerk … verschlüsselt müsste es natürlich schon sein, weil da ja auf jeden Fall sensible Daten verschickt werden.

----------

## py-ro

RDP ist dein Stichwort, ist ab XP fest integriert.

Bye

Py

----------

## musv

Weiß nicht, welchen Desktop du unter Gentoo verwendest. Sofern das KDE ist, bietet sich Krdc als Frontend für RDP an. Verwende ich, wenn ich von zu Hause auf meinen Arbeitsrechner zugreifen will.

Und für die Router-IP gibt's eigentlich DynDNS. Dort registriert man sich, stellt diese Daten in der Fritzbox ein. Und schon hat man 'ne feste Adresse, über die man immer auf die Kiste draufkommt. Zum Durchrouten musst du nur den entsprechenden Port forwarden. Sollte bei RDP 3389 sein.

----------

## l3u

DynDNS wäre natürlich auch ne Option. Aber erstmal muss ich überhaupt wissen, wie ich’s anstelle ;-)

So wie ich das sehe, bietet RDP ja aber nur das Protokoll für eine Remote-Anmeldung, oder? Wie ist das dann mit einem VPN? Das ganze muss ja übers Internet laufen. Brauch ich also einen VPN-Server auf dem Rechner in der Arbeit (der meistens läuft), und ich melde mich erstmal von daheim aus an einem VPN dort an? Und dann über das VPN an der GUI?

----------

## boris64

Also man kann das sich alles via openvpn (o.ä.) und RDP realisieren,

aber wenn's wirkich schnell und ohne viel Konfigurationsaufwand

gehen soll, dann ist Teamviewer am praktischsten.

-> http://www.teamviewer.com

Ist mittlerweile auch via portage (emerge teamviewer) installierbar  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Teamviewer hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber irgendwie find ich das suspekt … closed source und sowas ;-)

Das Problem, das ich damit habe, ist: ich weiß nicht _genau_, wie das funktioniert. Man gibt einfach eine ID ein und kommt auf dem Zielrechner raus?! Eine vollständige Open-Source-Lösung wäre mir da schon lieber …

Wie würde man das denn per OpenVPN anstellen?! Ich hab das vor Jahren schonmal aufgesetzt, aber nie wirklich benutzt.

----------

## bbgermany

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Teamviewer hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber irgendwie find ich das suspekt … closed source und sowas 
> 
> Das Problem, das ich damit habe, ist: ich weiß nicht _genau_, wie das funktioniert. Man gibt einfach eine ID ein und kommt auf dem Zielrechner raus?! Eine vollständige Open-Source-Lösung wäre mir da schon lieber …
> 
> Wie würde man das denn per OpenVPN anstellen?! Ich hab das vor Jahren schonmal aufgesetzt, aber nie wirklich benutzt.

 

Hi,

teamviewer funktioniert nur durch die Server von Teamviewer direkt. Beide Clients verbinden sich dahin, daher funktioniert das mit der ID und dem Passwort immer. Problem bei der Lösung ist nur, dass theoretisch die Leute von Teamviewer mitlesen könnten was über deren Server läuft.

OpenVPN wäre da die bessere Lösung in Kombination mit dem RDP auf dem XP. Die Installation gestaltet sich recht einfach. Auf dem Router brauchst du dann nur UDP (Port 1194 ist Standard für OpenVPN) an die XP Kiste weiterreichen. Dann brauchst du aber auch ein DynDNS Namen bzw irgendwie musst du auf anderem Weg die IP Adresse des Routers in der Praxis rausbekommen. OpenVPN läuft dann im Servermodus auf dem XP und die verbindest dich von Zuhause mit OpenVPN als Client.

Zuletzt machst du RDP zum XP. Da musst du nur sehen, ob du zur OpenVPN Server IP oder zur IP des XP Rechners direkt RDP machst.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Na das klingt doch schon deutlich besser :-) Werd ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren. Dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein.

----------

## l3u

Update: War erfreulich einfach :-)

Im Zielnetzwerk Port 1194 auf den besagten Rechner durchgeroutet und OpenVPN mit einer Static-Key-Minimalkonfiguration aufgesetzt. Dann OpenVPN hier installiert und mit einer entsprechenden Minimalkonfiguration aufgesetzt – VPN läuft problemlos.

RDP hab ich nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Also hab ich TightVNC installiert – und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt.

Einwandfrei – und alles mit Open Source Software und ohne suspekte Firmenserver dazwischen :-)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

## gendjaral

Schön zu lesen!   :Smile: 

Aber ist VNC in deinem Fall nicht eine angezogene Handbremse?

RDP dürfte um einiges performanter sein.

Unter WindowsXP:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315328/de

In Gentoo:

```

emerge net-misc/tsclient

rdesktop -g 80% -L de <host or IP>

```

----------

## l3u

Wie gesagt: RDP hab ich nicht zum Laufen bekommen – warum auch immer. Rdesktop hat kurz ein Fenster aufgemacht und sofort wieder geschlossen. Keine Fehlermeldung, keine Reaktion. Weder auf der Client- noch auf der Serverseite.

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du denn den RDP Zugriff auf der XP Maschine aktiviert? Stichwort "Arbeitsplatz->Eigenschaften"  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Hab ich gemacht – funktioniert nicht. Wie gesagt: ohne Fehlermeldung. Scheinbar kommt eine kurze Verbindung zustande, weil ja kurz mal ein Fenster aufgeht. Aber dann tut sich nichts mehr.

Welchen großen Vorteil hätte RDP denn? Mit TightVNC funktioniert der Fernzugriff einwandfrei!

----------

## gendjaral

Von den Vorteilen wie bspw. Ton, Micro, Drucker, Zwischenablage, SmartCard Weiterleitung einmal abgesehen ist RDP ganz einfach um den Faktor 4-7x schneller. Das liegt in der Tatsache begründet das die Bildschirmausgabe des VNC-Servers auf dem Server selbst gerendert, gepackt und im Anschluss mit relativ dicker Bandbreite versendet wird. Bei RDP hingegen werden sämtliche Fenster lokal, auf dem Client, gerendert und die Bandbreite geschont.

Abhängig von deiner Upload-Bandbreite (der Arbeit) merkt man dies durchaus.

Sind auch keine Informationen im Eventlog der WindowsXP-Kiste zu finden?

Special Tactics wie "Puller-Alarm" oder andere Zauber-Tools sind/ waren nicht am Werk? (Hoffe ich doch...)

----------

## l3u

Eventlog? Sorry, ich bin kein Windows-User ;-) Wo finde ich den?

----------

## gendjaral

Bist du nicht? Ich auch nicht! Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung oder?   :Wink: 

Was ist denn dann das für ein ominöses System was du auf Arbeit hast? Ein LinuxXP vielleicht?   :Shocked: 

Gebe ich aber in Google "eventlog windows" ein bringt mich schon die zweite Anzeige zum Ziel.   :Razz: 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308427

LG - gendjaral

----------

## l3u

Asche auf mein Haupt. Ein RTFM. Lange her. Naja, nichts für ungut ;-)

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass es ein Problem mit dem Laden der RDP-DLL gab und einige Updates (die scheinbar noch nie gemacht wurden) RDP „einfach so“ zum Laufen bewegen konnten: ehrlich gesagt: mir kommt RDP eher langsamer als VCN vor! Gut, man hat keine Kompressionsartefakte, weil ja Schrift etc. lokal gerendert wird. Aber schneller geht’s (zumindest hier) nicht.

----------

## gendjaral

Freut mich zu hören das es nun doch noch geklappt hat. Jetzt hast du zumindest die Wahl!   :Smile: 

VNC kommt dir schneller vor? Das ist ja skurril. Habe ich so noch nicht erlebt.

LG - gendjaral

----------

## l3u

Nach einigem Benutzen hat sich RDP doch als bessere Alternative herausgestellt. Zum einen, weil man keinen extra Daemon laufen lassen muss, und zum anderen, weil man netterweise die gewünschte Bildschirmauflösung einstellen kann. Somit passt der Remote-Desktop auf jeden Fall schön in ein Fenster ohne Scrollen. Und ja, es ist schneller :-)

Da der Host mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der Windows-XP-Rechner ist, sondern ein Windows Small Business Server 2003, bin ich dann auch gleich über diesen tollen Bug gestolpert, aber das ist wohl ein OpenVPN-eigenes Problem.

----------

## l3u

Schon bisschen her, aber evtl. hat ja jemand anderes auch das Problem bzw. Interesse an der Sache.

Es geht auch ganz einfach. Man braucht nur einen Linux-Rechner, der am Zielort z. B. per DynDNS erreichbar ist. In meinem Fall ist das ein Raspberry Pi, das einfach immer läuft. Dann kann man sich die ganze Sache mit einem VPN nämlich sparen und erspart sich auch, irgendwas an dem Ziel-Windows-Rechner machen/konfigurieren zu müssen.

Einfache zwei Schritte: zunächst eine ssh-Verbindung zum besagten Linuxrechner aufmachen, die dann einen Port zu einem anderen Rechner tunnelt:

```
ssh -L 10000:192.168.10.99:3389 meine.dyn-dns.weiterleitung
```

Auf Port 3389 lauscht der RDP-Server von Windows, in meinem Fall ist die IP des Windows-Rechners 192.168.10.99. Solang die ssh-Verbindung offen ist, wird der Port weitergeleitet, und zwar über den lokalen Port 10000.

Dann auf dem lokalen Rechner rdesktop starten:

```
rdesktop 127.0.0.1:10000
```

… und gut! Klappt einwandfrei.

----------

